# Cant install FreeBSD 12.1 under Virtualbox



## john_rambo (Feb 29, 2020)

When I try to install FreeBSD 12.1 under Virtualbox this happens no matter which mirror I choose. Please help.


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 29, 2020)

Does your host system run a firewall or a antivirus which eventually blocks ftp ports (TCP 21)?


----------



## john_rambo (Feb 29, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Does your host system run a firewall or a antivirus which eventually blocks ftp ports (TCP 21)?


The host is MX Linux 19. I have installed Lubuntu 18.04 under Virtualbox with no problems.
I forgot to mention that sometimes it downloads the "base" completely then fails to download the "kernel".


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 29, 2020)

What about to install it offline?


----------

